# Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen



## JennyMcLane (30 November 2008)

Mail wurde gesendet an: [......]
Diese Mail stand als absender drin.

[email protected]





> Hallo, mein name Lauren
> 
> Mir 29 Jahre. Ich lebe in Ashville NC, USA. Ich  die suche der neuen freunde.
> Wenn du mit mir abgeschrieben werden willst  schicke mir den Brief.
> ...


----------



## Heiko (30 November 2008)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*

Vermutlich der Versuch, an validierte Maildaten zu kommen.


----------



## schmubo (30 November 2008)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*

Könnte aber auch auf Russian Bride Scam hinauslaufen: Nach ein paar gewechselten Mails ist Lauren aka Ivan bis über bei Ohren verliebt. Und dann offenbart sie ihre finanziellen Probleme...

Mein Antwort (unter Verwendung einer bisher unbespammten Lockvogel-Mail-Adresse) ist raus. Warten wir's ab.


----------



## JennyMcLane (30 November 2008)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*

Bin gespannt, ob du eine antwort bekommst.


----------



## Stasic (30 November 2008)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*

Hallo Leute, habe auch so ne e-mail heute bekommen. habe drauf geantwortet und bin gespannt was kommt. hat jemand schon ne antwort bekommen? 
MFG


----------



## stieglitz (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*



Stasic schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, habe auch so ne e-mail heute bekommen. habe drauf geantwortet und bin gespannt was kommt. hat jemand schon ne antwort bekommen?
> MFG



Da werden sich diese Gauner aber freuen, wieder eine betätigte Mailadresse


----------



## jupp11 (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Da werden sich diese Gauner aber freuen, wieder eine betätigte Mailadresse


Laß ihn doch, hat er was um sein Spamfilter zu testen, sofern er überhaupt eins hat..


----------



## Stasic (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*

Ja ich habe ein spamfilter! was wollen die eigentlich mit diesen e-mail bezwecken? Die denken doch nicht das ich den geld überweise:-D. So doll sind wir nicht auf den kopf gefallen:-D:-D:-D
MFG


----------



## Heiko (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*

Einige vermutlich schon...


----------



## schmubo (2 Dezember 2008)

*Die Antwort ist da!*

Um herauszufinden, was hinter der Mail steckt, schickte ich vorgestern diesen Text an Lauren:


			
				Krösus Piepengeber schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend, Lauren!
> 
> Auch wenn ich Dich nicht kenne - ich freue mich immer, wenn ich Mails von
> anderen Menschen erhalte. Gern würde ich mehr über Dich erfahren. Hier
> ...


Und Lauren hat tatsächlich geantwortet: Eine Babelfish-Litanei, die zu lesen nicht unbedingt ein Vergnügen ist. Die Stellen, von denen ich meine, dass sie wichtig sind, habe ich rot markiert.


			
				Lauren schrieb:
			
		

> *Krosus zufrieden Ihren Brief zu bekommen  Ihnen die Antwort zu schreiben ...*
> 
> Guten Tag Krosus bin ich froh, Ihren Brief zu bekommen. Wie geht es?
> Ich bekam Ihre den Brief in SPAM die Mappe. Ich machte neu email. Schreiben Sie mir auf diesen email.
> ...


Und so sieht Lauren aus:

_[So sieht sie sicher nicht aus. Wenn diese Typen das Persönlichkeitsrecht Dritter missbrauchen, muss man das hier nicht auch machen. Verlinkung entfernt. (bh)]_

Wohin der Zug fahren wird, ist eigentlich klar. Da ich in diesem Jahr schon vier russische Weibchen verschlissen habe, möchte ich mich jetzt lieber anderen Online-Verbrechern widmen. Aber Bei Lauren interessiert mich jetzt noch, ob es um klassischen Vorschussbetrug geht oder um eine Muli-Suche. Ich vermute Letzteres.

Die nächsten Mails werden Licht ins Dunkel bringen. Und jetzt muss ich arbeiten - mein Püppchen in North Carolina wartet auf meine Antwort...


----------



## blowfish (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*



Stasic schrieb:


> Die denken doch nicht das ich den geld überweise:-



Wenn dann die Fotos noch etwas freizügiger werden, dann ist da in dem Denkkästl nicht mehr genug Blut und es wird halt überwiesen.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Die Antwort ist da!*

Hallo, ich habe heute auch Mails von Lauren bekommen. Mit sehr Freizügigen Bildern von Ihr !! Sie schreibt dass sie sehr gerne nach EUROPA will ! (wers glaubt) Sie ist zwar hübsch aber von sowass lässt man sich nicht blenden ! Bin mal gespannt wass daraus noch wird ! Habt ihr weitere Erfahrungen dazu ??


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Die Antwort ist da!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wass daraus noch wird ! Habt ihr weitere Erfahrungen dazu ??



Wenn Du darauf eingehst und Geld schickst, bist Du irgendwann ein paar Hundert oder ein paar Tausend Euro los.
Das würde daraus werden. Aber mehr nicht.


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*

Also, ich muss euch Männer echt warnen - sie ist zwar ne Granate, aber sie kann nicht rückwärts einparken.

Zweimal schon habe ich ihr einen neuen Ferrari GTO bezahlen dürfen, weil sie eine Beule hinten reingehauen hat.



Mache ich natürlich gerne, aber irgendwie tun mir die Autos leid. Also solltet ihr das nicht auch noch unterstützen.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*

Jetzt will sie noch meine Telefonnummer: Was hat das zu bedeuten?

Zitat:


> Bitte teile mir mit das du daran denkst? Du willst dich mit mir treffen?
> Als du hattest mich wahrend des Trefens verwunder?
> Moglich ist bei dir dass mir in deiner Stadt zu zeigen?
> Es sehr interessant ware, es zu sehen.
> ...


____________________

Sie will mich zu Weihnachten besuchen.... ????

Könnt Ihr mir da weiterhelfen?


----------



## jupp11 (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Jetzt will sie noch meine Telefonnummer: Was hat das zu bedeuten?


was wohl? 


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Sie will mich zu Weihnachten besuchen.... ????
> 
> Könnt Ihr mir da weiterhelfen?


hast du kein Gästebett?  :scherzkeks:
Wie naiv kann man eigentlich sein?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*

hab auch schon ein paarmal hin und her geschrieben mit der lieben "lauren"... nette bilder hat sie ja schon 

mal sehen.....inzwischen is ausserdem nachhause unterwegs....russland


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*

ich schreibe auch schon länger mit "ihr"! (27.11.08 ) Bisher habe ich 12 Mails von "ihr" bekommen!!!! Wer hat mehr?????
Ich will mal wissen was da hinter steckt und was beabsichtigt wird.
Wenn ich die Mail die hier veröffentlicht wurde lese, ist es Wort für Wort dieselbe die ich erhalten habe. Süß sieht "sie" ja aus, muss man ja sagen.
Bisher hat "sie“ aber noch nie eine Frage die ich gestellt habe beantwortet.
Ich mache einfach mal weiter, ist ja mal ein Spaß.
Es gibt auch eine Internetseite mit eine "schwarzen Liste" da ist auch ein Bild von "ihr“ zu sehen, aber mit anderem Namen.

Bin gespannt wo es hin geht!!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*

Kannst du mir bitte den Link geben? Will ich mir mal ansehen...

Habe 14 Mails von Ihr - wer bietet mehr....

Die Russland Mail war so: Bei euch auch ?



> Wie die Sachen vom Weg? Bei mir ist aller gut.
> Ich bin froh, dass ich dir  Brief wieder schreiben kann.
> Ich bin zu Russland gunstig gelangen.
> Mein Zug in Russland hat sich fast 16 Stunden geliehen.
> ...



Was hat die eigentlich vor? Will die Geld oder Spam Mail adressen oder will sie meine Wohnung ausrauben?????????? Was wird hier getrieben????


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*

Oh,

Links darf mal wohl nicht Posten!
Die Seiten wirst du aber auch im Nez finden.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*

keiner mehr Post bekommen?


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*

Doch ich: Jetzt wirds langsam Ernst........ LOL (siehe unten)
Wie würdet Ihr reagieren???? Soll ich sie zur Adresse unserer Kripo schicken?? 

Gruss
M



> Ich habe hallo meine Lieber ....,
> en ernsteste Beschluss ubernommen. Ich will dir von einigen seinen den Gedanken mitzuteilen. Du sollst daruber gut nachdenken, dass ich schreibe. Ich denke jenes dass ich werde schreiben es ist fur dich und fur mich wichtig. Ich bitte, damit du menen Brief sehr sehr aufmerksam lasst. Ich bringe die Entschuldigungen der grossen brief. Aber ich habe viel Fragen zu dir. Bemuhe sich, alle meinen Fragen zu verstehe. Ich bitte konkreten antworten auf alle meine fragen zu geben. Da vieles von deinen Antworten abhangt. Ich bitte dich mache die schnellen der Sclussfolgerungen nicht. Bitte sei aufmerksam bei der lekture. Martin wenn ich werde zu dir ankommen. Du hat Plane zu unserem Treffen? Mit was werden wir sich lernen? Du wirst mir deine Stadt aufzeigen? Ich will deine geliebten Stellen sehen. Du hat geliebten Stellen in der Stadt. Ich will dir die Frage sehr aufgeben. Du wirst mich mit von den Verwanten bekant machen?. Mit den Freunden? Du erzahlte mir ihm uber mich schon? Was sie uber mich sagen? Ich will mit deine Verwandten kennen lernen. Dass du daran denkst? Du wolltest dich mit mir treffen? Du willst dic mit mir manchmal treffen? Und du willst was ich mit dir fur immer geblieben habe? Es ist fur mich sehr wichtig. Ich werde auf deine Antwort sehr warten. Ich bitte dich beeile nicht sich, denke gut uber alen nach. will ich dass du mich richtig verstanden hast.Ich will dir sagen. Ich will man will mit dir immer sein. Ich will mit dir ganzes Leben leiten. Was du daran denkt? Meinen vom Weg Martin. Ich soll dich fragen. Nach der ankunft zu dir wo ich kann stehenbleiben? Du wirst mich zu dir nach hause einladen? Oder ich soll im Hotel leben. Ich will dir zu hause stehenbleiben. Ich liebe nicht, in den Hotels stehenzubleiben. Meinen vom Weg. Wenn ich zu dir ankommen werde, du garantierst mir die sicherheit? Ich hoffe du mich Du verstehst, dass ich nicht hinter dem Sex fahre. Ich fahre zu dir!
> Garantiere mir bitte die Freiheit der Wahl. Du sollst mich verstehen. Ich sage mich vom Sex mit dir niht abe. Aber mir ist Zeit notwendig. Ich soll mich zu dir gewohnen. Du sollst mir versprechen!!! Mich nicht zu zwingen, zu machen, was mir nicht wunschenswert ware. Entschuldige mich bitte fur diese Worter. Ich wollte nicht dich verletzen. Ich vertraue dich volstandig an. Aber du sollst mir verschprechen. Deshalb bitte ich denke gut nach. Du erprobst zu mir die Gefule? Mir ist der sex auf eine nacht nicht notig. Ich will die wahrhafte beziehunge wirklich haben. Die familie zu schaffen. Ich hoffe mich, dass unsere Wunsche ubereinstimmen. Meinen vom Weg  liebe ich sehr, von dir die briefe zu bekommen. Deshalb beginne ich vollstandig, dir anzuvertrauen. Ich hoffe mich dass du ehrlich mit mir. Ich hoffe mich es sind deine Wunsche ehrlich. In den Briefen erzahlte ich  uber mich uber meiner Leben. Aber ich bin uberzeugt dass das personliche Trefen nicht Briefe ersetzen wird. Ich glaube dass des beser 1 Males als sich 100 Male zu treffen, der briefe zu schreiben. Du bist einverstanden? Nur kann personliche das Treffen unseren gefuhle der freund zum freund aufzeigen. Den Brief DIESEN Anfang der Beziehungen. Die wahrhaften Beziehungen konnen nur bei dem treffen sein. Ich soll dich auch fragen. Wenn bei dem Treffen ich dir nicht gefallen werde? Und ich werde dich nicht interessieren. Du wirst mir es sofort mitteilen? Ich will du nicht betrugte mich. Auch will ich nicht dir die Unbequemlichkeit liefern. Ob du gultig bist ist fertig, seines Leben zu ander?
> Ich denke dass fertig ist, mein Leben mit dir meinen  zu beginnen!!! Meinen vom Weg  frag ich noch einmal dich. Du spielst mit mir nicht? Es ist eine sehr ernste Frage fur mich. Ich will mit dir aufrichtig sein. bist du ich einverstanden ist zu dir angekommen? Gib mir die Antwort auf ALLE Fragen!!! Dann werde ich zu dir schnell ankommen. Ich bitte dich verliere die Zeit nicht. Ich habe von meinem den Eltern uber meinen Beschluss schon gesagt. Sie verstehen mich vollstandig. Ich nicht das kleine Madchen. Ich bitte damit du mir die VOLLE HAUSLICHE Adresse, DEN VOLLEN Namen geschickt hast!!!!!!! Es ist obligatorisch prufen Sie noch einmal allen gegeben. Noch teilen Sie wo bei Ihne den internationalen an Ihrm Haus nachsten Flughafen mit. Kaum werde ich die Information von dir bekomen, sofort werde ich Plan der Flugzeuge sehen. Ich bitte dich rege sich wegen meiner nicht auf. Alle werden gut.
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*

Die Mail habe ich auch bekommen!
Wort für Wort.
Die Adresse der Kripo? Das wäre doch was.

Mal sehen, was sie Antwortet.
Ich denke ja, das es kaum geht das sie nach Deutschland kommen kann.
Sie braucht doch ein Visum oder nicht?


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*

Heute habe ich von einer anderen Post bekommen - das selbe Motiv !!!
Seht mal her !! Auch bomben Bilder aber leider nicht so gut wie lauren !
Gruss
M


> guten Abend M
> Wie geht es Ihnen? Patricia meines namens.
> Ich deinen e-mail zu finden, und, sich zu entscheiden, dir, zwecks der Bekanntschaft zu schreiben. ich bin 28 Jahre. Ich lebe in Spanien,Stadt Madrid. Ich reise viel.. Ich hoffe, du verstehst, mein Deutschen. ich bin Frau, die schaut, um einige neue Menschen und Freunde fur die Beziehung zu treffen. ich mochte sie besser lernen.
> ich hoffe, Du nicht gegen unsere Bekanntschaft.
> ...


----------



## KatzenHai (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*

Heiratsvermittlung ist ja nicht strafbar, also:

*Ihr Mitbürger mit dem IQ von 30cm Feldweg - bitte heiratet alle ganz schnell nach Russland und wandert dorthin aus. Geht nicht über Los, nehmt kein Kamerateam von Kabel 1 mit, und kommt vor allem nicht wieder!*

Unerträglicher Gedanke, dass solche Typen von meinen Steuerzahlungen profitieren sollten, nachdem sie die (u.a. auch von mir mit-)finanzierte Schule schon nicht genutzt haben ...


----------



## Eniac (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*



schmubo schrieb:


> Könnte aber auch auf Russian Bride Scam hinauslaufen: Nach ein paar gewechselten Mails ist Lauren aka Ivan bis über bei Ohren verliebt. Und dann offenbart sie ihre finanziellen Probleme...



Oder auch auf Geldwäsche, siehe Sofia (София) transferring funds - Anti-Fraud International


Eniac


----------



## stieglitz (30 März 2009)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*

Das ist doch auch allerliebst:
"Ich war ein erregter August"



> Hallo.Wir lernten Sie auf dem Grundstück, das bekannt ist, kennen, und zu mir waren so angenehm mit Ihnen, um kennenzulernen. Aber ich wollte Sie mehr studieren.Und ich habe mich erinnert, dass Sie mir die elektronische Adresse gaben, und ich habe entschieden, Ihnen zu schreiben.Ich erinnere mich genaue Ihre Adresse nicht, aber ich hoffe mich dass es Sie sehr. Und ich werde Ihnen niedriger über mich schreiben, dass Sie sich an mich erinnern konnten.Einige Wörter über mich. Meine reale Bezeichnung - Irina, nennen die Freunde mich Ira. Ich lebe - das einzigartige Mädchen aus Russland, jetzt ich in der Regelung - Sowjetisch.Mein Alter 27. Ich war ein erregter August, 27., 1982, mein Merkmal auf dem Tierkreis - die Jungfrau, meine Größe - 176 cm, das Gewicht - 56 Kilogramm. Ich habe die hellblonden Haare und die braunen Augen. Sie können die Fotografie in der Anlage auch sehen. Die Freunde sagen, dass ich - der attraktive, optimistische, gute und empfindliche Mensch. Ich liebe das Theater, das Museum, ich liebe, in der Gymnastik geliehen zu sein, und ich besuche die Wettkämpfe, den Saal, aber die Arbeit entlehnt viel meiner Zeit.
> 
> Bitte antworten Sie nur auf meine E-Mail:  [email protected]
> 
> Ich bin auch mich leicht sehr offen, um zu lernen, so fragen Sie bitte mich etwas. Dass Sie über mich noch interessiert.Bitte sagen Sie mir mehr uber Sie, und senden Sie mir Ihr Bild.Ich warte Ihre Mitteilung, Irina.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 April 2009)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*



			
				Herzallerliebste Irina schrieb:
			
		

> ...jetzt ich in der Regelung...



Ob man ihr ein paar Damenbinden rüberschicken soll? :scherzkeks:


----------



## stieglitz (1 April 2009)

*Mann fur die Bildung die Familie zu finden*

Dieses Herzchen hier hat erst gar keinen Namen (vieleicht Olga), ist Kindergärtnerin und will 
einfach keinen besoffenen Russen als Mann.
Also alle Changen für uns 





> Hallo! Ich sah da jetzt Ihr Profil und er hat mir sehr gefallen. Ich wurde hier, um registriert, den ernsten Mann fur die Bildung die Familie zu finden. Meine Freundin hat mir solchen Ratschlag gegeben. Da sie den guten Mann und jetzt sie hinter dem Mann hier gefunden hat und lebt mit ihm. Ich will lange schon eine und ich das einfache menschliche Gluck. Ich will den Mann mit dem ich finden es konnte die feste Familie schaffen und glucklich leben. Die Kinder zu haben und sie zu erziehen. Ich lebe in Russland mit meinen von den Eltern. Aber hier konnte ich nicht seinen einzigen Mann finden da sehr viele Manner die schlechte Weise des Lebens und sie vollkommen nicht die Sorge um die Familie hier fuhren. Viele den Alkohol zu trinken. Es sind bei uns in Russland naturlich die normalen Manner die, den Alkohol und sie nicht zu trinken, das grosse Geld zu verdienen. Und allen zu haben. Aber sie denken dass sie die Liebe fur das Geld kaufen konnen! Es ist sehr traurig! Und ich wollte nicht damit mein Mann solcher war! Ich habe mich fur diesen Schritt entschieden und wurde hier registriert da ich im Gott glaube glaube und ich dass er mir helfen kann, den guten Mann der so wie auch ich zu finden will die ernsten Beziehungen und die feste Familie schaffen. Ich glaube und ich hoffe mich dass der Erfolg mir lacheln wird... Und da sah jetzt wenn ich Ihr Profil ich hat Ihnen entschieden, den Brief zu schreiben. Mir war nicht einfach, es zu machen. Ich geniere mich nicht viel, Ihnen jetzt zu schreiben. Aber ich habe entschieden, diesen der erste Schritt jetzt zu machen. Und ich bitte Sie, mich wenn ich Sie zu verzeihen ich lenke jetzt von Ihren Sachen von seinem Brief ab. Naturlich konnen Sie wenn ich nicht in Ihrem Geschmack mir nicht antworten und Sie wollen nicht die Familie schaffen. Ich verstehe das alles. Aber ich werde wenn Sie alle sehr glucklich sein, mir die Antwort und wir zu schreiben wir konnen einander erfahren wie es besser moglich ist. Und wer wei?... Moglich wir sind der Freund fur den Freund geschaffen und es ist Schicksal.... Und ich habe Ihnen ganz vergessen, meinen Namen zu sagen. Mich rufen . Bis den Beruf arbeite ich wie der Erzieher im Kindergarten. Wenn ich Ihnen auch Sie interessant bin wollten mir uber Sie schreiben. Und uber Ihr Leben jenes lasse ich da Ihnen meinen e-mail die Adresse. Da ich im Internet - Cafe selten vorkomme kann und ich nicht ist oft, auf dieser Web-Seite zu sein.
> 
> Ich denke was wenn Sie mir besser war, gerade hierher zu schreiben.
> Bitte antworten Sie nur auf meine E-Mail:  [email protected]
> ...



Wahrscheinlich hat den Text selbst ein besoffener Russe geschrieben:smile:


----------



## webwatcher (1 April 2009)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*

Die Dame findet  bei antispam keinen Anklang 

Hübsch ist irgendwie anders... - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 April 2009)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*

Der Text dürfte mit Babelfish aus dem Russischen übersetzt worden sein. Da kommt immer so ein grausliches Geschwurbel raus.
Die Baiter verwenden solche Fehler immer gern als Grundlage für ein Katz- und Mausspiel. Man lässt sich in der Antwort dann immer dies und das näher erklären, weil man nicht weiß, was ein "erregter August" ist etc. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Unregistriert (29 September 2009)

*AW: Ich hoffe ihre Antwort zu bekommen*

 und bei mir heisst sie schon helen. drängt sehr, dass ich zurück schreibe und möchte so bald als möglich in die schweiz kommen. erstaunlich dabei ist, dass der text noch immer fast der selbe ist. nach so vielen jahren. schade, dass es solche armen leute gibt :-S


----------

